# viper 5901 alarm



## EPPI (Jul 26, 2012)

Do you have to purchase additional window roll up relays for the viper 5901 alarm or does the alarm comes equipped with the feature


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

EPPI said:


> Do you have to purchase additional window roll up relays for the viper 5901 alarm or does the alarm comes equipped with the feature


There is an add on package for the windows, if you have done many installs you can make your own relay package. so its up to you really.............


----------

